# Best advice.......



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Turn off the TV and run some trains......


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The extra train running time is causing a shortage of smoke fluid! I will need to order another 8oz bottle on line.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Well now you've done it AmFlyer, the word is out!!!
There will soon be a world wide shortage of smoke fluid.

People all over the world will start hording smoke fluid,
buying 8 or 10 cases of fluid at a time.
Crazed model railroaders will go insane and soon a black market 
will develop and people will start trading toilet paper for smoke fluid. 

Thanks a lot.   :smilie_auslachen:
Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Magic said:


> Well now you've done it AmFlyer, the word is out!!!
> There will soon be a world wide shortage of smoke fluid.
> 
> People all over the world will start hording smoke fluid,
> ...


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Great advice, now to order a case of smoke fluid.

Gary


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got you covered.

SMOKE FLUID FOR SALE.........One ounce = $100.
FREE SHIPPING IN THE STATES. 

Hurry stock limited.

BUT WAIT, order within the next 2 hours and get 2 ounces for only $189.99.
Just pay a separate handling fee which is $10.01.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooops! Some levity is always good!


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I got you covered.
> 
> SMOKE FLUID FOR SALE.........One ounce = $100.
> FREE SHIPPING IN THE STATES.
> ...


I found it for $95an ounce


----------

